# installing bay window



## mikeb (Sep 23, 2005)

My mom wants a bay window installed where she currently has 2 large windows.  Is this a difficult, involved project?  Tips, advice please.


----------



## FirTrader (Sep 25, 2005)

A bay is quite a difficult project for a non-framer.  You have to decide how to support it, which is fairly easy if the floor joist run toward the window (you can just kind of slap a longer piece on the joist and canilever the thing).  If the joists run the other way, you have to either remodel the floor, or put the bay on some other supports, like brackets.  Then walls, then figure out your roof lines, which is not terribly easy.  

It's a significant "small" reno.  If things were set up correctly, I would look to do most of the framing in about a day, and there would be a few fairly major repair issues after that - like, new flooring in the bay or the whole room, drywall repairs, and all the windows, siding etc.  

It's not the most difficult home reno to do, but it is not insignificant.


----------



## Bill (Oct 11, 2005)

the previous memo is for a floor to ceiling bay window.  If you just want to replace the existing two windows with a bay window, you can do that by getting a bay window manufactured for that opening size.  The existing windows are removed and replaced with a custom window.  You will have to replace the header if (only if ) the existing windows have separate headers.  If you do not have a soffit, you may need to build a small roof over the top.  the inside is finished very similiar to your existing windows. If you are really lucky you may find a ready made bay window out of a window manufacturers catalog.  Good Luck!


----------

